# Doc Martin



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2013)

New series (at last!!) starts tonight!  I love Doc Martin. And Port Isaac is beautiful, I'll be going back there in two weeks.

Anyway, not SFF, but we've got threads on Broadchurch so... 

Discuss.


----------



## Dave (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't watch it but my family do. They say it has 'jumped the shark', at least, they say it has gone on too long and that it is no longer realistic. I have seen only one or two episodes and it all seemed a bit convoluted with the ex-girlfriend having his baby. The premise of a doctor with no beside manner is okay, but he really isn't a likeable character, so I'm not sure why anyone sympathises with the problems he creates. That's my 2c to start you off.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2013)

How can it have 'gone on too long' it's been off screen for years now! Ha! 

I think he's likeable, but I like miserable people anyway. Happy people irritate me.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 2, 2013)

Not a big fan. I prefer House. Tall, tormented, miserable... What's not to love?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't really like American shows much. I don't think House is even on normal TV, is it?

Anyway, Doc Martin's good so far. And they're married now, so no 'ex-girlfriend baby' stuff. Quite funny so far.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'll either have to wait until it is out on DVD or on Netflix. ITV isn't in my television universe.


----------

